# Tesla Navigation: Terrible Time estimates? Bug in some 2021.4.* software versions.



## khorton (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm running 2021.4.12.2 in a 2019 Model 3 LR AWD with HW3. I noted today that the ETA for a trip was off by 13 minutes or so. The displayed ETA made no sense at all for the short distance remaining, in a rural area with no traffic lights and essentially zero traffic.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I had this happen once before, and it just happened again. Tesla Navigation is showing a good route, with correct mileage. But for some reason, the time estimate is simply WAY too long!

Has anybody else seen this?


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

How long did it actually take?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

At the point where the photo was taken, about 3 minutes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I just had it happen again. To fix it, all I did was cancel navigation and restart it.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Google Maps navigation does the same thing sometimes around residential neighborhoods. The reason why seems to be people out walking their dogs or walking around with their cell phones making Google navigation think there's very heavy traffic in the neighborhood. And that does change rapidly from minute to minute based on how many people are walking.

I've never checked, but I bet if you're in an area with a lot of drive-thru restaurants, you'll probably see the same thing happen there.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

garsh said:


> Has anybody else seen this?


I don't think I've seen this before... @garsh actually missed a post!

EDIT: Link deleted. Looks like that post has been moved to the top of this thread.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I have not seen that, Garsh. I did notice that it did a pretty good job of estimating time when our trip involved waiting on the ferry in Galveston.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

80K miles and never seen this. I've always bragged about how accurate my Tesla was in estimating ETA. Is this software update specific?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I haven’t noticed this yet. I’m still on 2020.48.12.1.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I had this same problem 3 weeks ago on driving segments of about 2-2.5hrs.
I do this 7 hour drive every month or so in 3 stops (2 with charging) and each stop started with a good prediction but as the drive progresses normally without traffic the predicted arrival time increases.

Example, say segment to SuperCharger initially predicts 2hrs 10 mins. For a while it will count down and then just not decrement for a while. There are times when I get within 3 miles of the SuperCharger (on an Interstate) and prediction is 25 mins to arrival time. It finally resets on its own to 2 minutes, about 1 mile from destination. Mileage seems correct and SOC arrival is off by about 3 points, as usual. 

Waze is perfect with its prediction.

It was good in January and February but end of March/early April it was way off.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> Is this software update specific?


It might be. I'm also on 2021.4.12.2, same as @khorton.
I didn't pay attention to what software version I was running the first time I saw this - I just thought it was a one-time fluke and ignored it. But I had it happen three times on my drive from PA to FL.
Cancelling and restarting navigation to my destination would fix it each time.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Google Maps navigation does the same thing sometimes around residential neighborhoods. The reason why seems to be people out walking their dogs or walking around with their cell phones making Google navigation think there's very heavy traffic in the neighborhood. And that does change rapidly from minute to minute based on how many people are walking.
> 
> I've never checked, but I bet if you're in an area with a lot of drive-thru restaurants, you'll probably see the same thing happen there.


I don't think that's it. Waze and Maps were giving correct times when I used them to double-check the Tesla estimates.
And simply cancelling navigation and restarting it would fix those times. So it appears to be Tesla-software-specific.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> It might be. I'm also on 2021.4.12.2, same as @khorton.
> I didn't pay attention to what software version I was running the first time I saw this - I just thought it was a one-time fluke and ignored it. But I had it happen three times on my drive from PA to FL.
> Cancelling and restarting navigation to my destination would fix it each time.


I'm also on 12.2, and I noticed it today as I was approaching the Brunswick, GA supercharger(and bowling alley). I was navigating on NOA at 9 mph over the speed limit and my ETA kept getting later and later. I was believing that I was going to hit a major traffic jam at any minute, but I never did. At 2 miles out my ETA was 13 minutes At .9 miles out the ETA suddenly corrected to 2 minutes. Weird quirk.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> I'm also on 12.2, and I noticed it today as I was approaching the Brunswick, GA supercharger(and bowling alley). I was navigating on NOA at 9 mph over the speed limit and my ETA kept getting later and later. I was believing that I was going to hit a major traffic jam at any minute, but I never did. At 2 miles out my ETA was 13 minutes At .9 miles out the ETA suddenly corrected to 2 minutes. Weird quirk.


And now I know where the Brunswick name in bowling comes from I guess. Learn something new every day.

I also know that the two times I've really ignored my Tesla navigation because it was giving me a travel time that I knew was unrealistic and it tried to reroute me and I didn't follow it - - - well I ended up in a nice traffic parking lot due to an accident and I didn't listen to it.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I first noticed this in early March, traveling east on the Ohio turnpike. When I left the Maumee SC, my estimate to the Strongsville SC was reasonable. Somewhere along the way it changed. I got a picture as I was getting off the exit, estimate of 27 min to go 2.4 miles. No traffic. It was totally bogus.









I have made the same trip 2 more times since then and at least one of those times also had a goofed up estimate for Strongsville. I noticed it at 20 miles to the destination. I canceled the navigation and reset it to the same place, and that fixed it. I have not noticed this quirk anywhere else.

I was on 2021.4.11 when I first noticed it, and 2021.4.12 for the subsequent trips.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

garsh said:


> I had this happen once before, and it just happened again. Tesla Navigation is showing a good route, with correct mileage. But for some reason, the time estimate is simply WAY too long!
> 
> Has anybody else seen this?


If you'd been on US-19 in the Tampa Bay area, where the traffic reporters sometimes call it "Useless 19," I might actually have believed that travel time. Not sure how bad it is where you are, though.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> I also know that the two times I've really ignored my Tesla navigation because it was giving me a travel time that I knew was unrealistic and it tried to reroute me and I didn't follow it - - - well I ended up in a nice traffic parking lot due to an accident and I didn't listen to it.


I have been stuck like that that happen a few times, but because the reroute was unrealistic. I used to have a route that included a protected right turn, and then turning, and getting as far left as possible on a 4-lane road because that's where my exit eventually was.

Occasionally if there was a small problem ahead, I'd be in the left lane after the right turn, and then navigation would tell me to turn right while I was approaching the first intersection after the turn. Since I couldn't, and that was the only reroute point, I knew I was stuck. Or sometimes if that road was really bad, I'd be in the protected right turn lane, and navigation would change its mind and tell me to go straight - which was impossible, because there was a line of cars waiting at the light in the next lane.

What's really funny though is when it becomes _really_ insistent. That's how I knew something _really_ bad was ahead. Like I would be in the left lane, and ignore the "turn right" instruction because I can't get there, and then one intersection later it would tell me to make a u-turn.

As for the original subject of this thread - I wonder if the navigation is giving crazy time estimates if you put in an address too soon after the MCU wakes up? Maybe it's getting outdated or corrupted traffic data.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> As for the original subject of this thread - I wonder if the navigation is giving crazy time estimates if you put in an address too soon after the MCU wakes up? Maybe it's getting outdated or corrupted traffic data.


The estimate will start out ok, then at some point during the drive it ends up being too long.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

garsh said:


> The estimate will start out ok, then at some point during the drive it ends up being too long.


Guess I will get to test this on my drive from L.A. to Las Vegas tomorrow!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TeslaTony310 said:


> Guess I will get to test this on my drive from L.A. to Las Vegas tomorrow!!


I suggest running Waze or Google Maps Navigation on your phone at the same time. That will make it more obvious when Tesla Navigation suddenly changes the arrival time.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

garsh said:


> I suggest running Waze or Google Maps Navigation on your phone at the same time. That will make it more obvious when Tesla Navigation suddenly changes the arrival time.


I usually run Waze, so I can watch for speed traps 👀


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm surprised by this. it's not as accurate as Waze, but overall, I have to say the Tesla estimates are usually pretty close. I do live in an area with significant traffic and construction. The greater DC NOVA area.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I'm surprised by this. it's not as accurate as Waze, but overall, I have to say the Tesla estimates are usually pretty close. I do live in an area with significant traffic and construction. The greater DC NOVA area.


Oh, it always used to be very accurate.
And whenever you begin a navigation session, it is accurate.
There just appears to be a bug introduced recently that causes the time estimate to suddenly become too long at some point after you've started a navigation session.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

garsh said:


> Oh, it always used to be very accurate.
> And whenever you begin a navigation session, it is accurate.
> There just appears to be a bug introduced recently that causes the time estimate to suddenly become too long at some point after you've started a navigation session.


Luckily, no issues here on the way to and from Vegas.

Funny enough though, it did state at one point, that it would take 58 minutes to go 19 miles or so....but it was because of a bad accident


----------

